# Kindle Fire 8.9 limited offer price drop [expired]



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a $30 off of the wifi modlel & $50 off of the 4G Model, for a limited time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Toby said:


> There is a $30 off of the wifi modlel & $50 off of the 4G Model, for a limited time.


Just saw this -- good through Feb. 8th with a code given on the Amazon web site.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh please, don't be tempting me. I don't need another Fire!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

How annoying...the previous sales were better.

I'll wait....I might wait til they do a refurb sale on the HD 7" tablet. That's how I got my first Fire.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The discount got me.  I did it.      Had little desire for another tablet.  Got good health news today so celebrated by buying Fire HD 8.9 WiFi 16 GB with S/O.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! I just read my post.  I was so tempted yesterday & still am, that my post on the limited price drop was a little too short & sweet. My plan is to save up my Chase credits to get the 8.9. The only thing is that it might take a year at this rate. I have the 7" HD, so I am thinking that I should wait to get an 8.9 next year, when Amazon upgrades the 8.9. I just want it now, to see, to touch, to test out with some image heavy books, like concept maps. The price drop just makes it harder to resist.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates Sandpiper, on the great health news & ordering the 8.9!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Weakening, weakening....


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Toby said:


> Weakening, weakening....


Go ahead. You know you _need_ it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Your right, Sandpiper. I do need it. LOL! I am going to order it now.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! Too excited to think straight, I wanted to use Harvey's link here, but instead of clicking on the Kindle Fire, I clicked on my usual KindleDailyDeal link here. Anyway, I did it. I can't believe I ordered it. I ordered the 8.9 wifi 32 GB.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Toby said:


> I ordered the 8.9 wifi 32 GB.


Congratulations! With or without S/O?

I got only 16 GB. I have a Fire 1. Certainly not a lot of apps. I am addicted to game Free Cell. _Addicted._ Don't keep a lot of books on it. And will use to stream free Prime videos. 16 GB should be enough, yes?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I would think so.  I got the 4G so got 32 (not 64).

And you may (or not) be surprised at how great books look on the 8.9.. I had a Fire 1 as well (still do actually).

Congrats on health news, again, too.

And Toby, excited for you!


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Seems they are having a few decent sales on the Kindles recently!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on a 32GB 8.9inch Fire HD. Estimated delivery - the 7th!

On yet another kindle watch.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! Yes, I am so excited!!! The Fire comes tomorrow! I can't wait, I can't wait. I had been going to the Fire's 8.9 page everyday to read the reviews. I couldn't stop thinking about it, as I am a curious type of person. Sandpiper, I got the SO's. They don't bother me. 16 GB's should be okay. I got the 32 GB's to be safe, because I like t have most of my music & Apps & Audio Books on it, & they take up lots of room.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine comes tomorrow too. I bought new MacBook Pro today. Old and new MBPs are at Apple Store (data being transferred). I got out my iPad 1 that I haven't touched in months. It works!  Not bad.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Got it. LOVE IT!  Toby?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got it! It's beautiful! It's thinner than the iPad, & feels a lot lighter than I thought that it would feel. I had to wait until now to play with it. I put in my wifi, so I am officially registered, but it's now downloading new software. It said to plug it in & it could take awhile. I'm going to check it out now. Will be back to report.

RamThe Hammer - congrates! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The update download doesn't take too long. Have fun.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm back! I'm using my 8.9 now. I downloaded some books, 1 album (I can't seem to type m p 3 normally.), an audiobook, & some apps. Books look great. I like the double page. That's all I have checked out. Typing is bad. My words change or double.

Congrates on getting a MacBook Pro Sandpiper!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

My fire was waiting when I got home tonight. Charged it up and tried viewing "Hunger Games" (HD version) Looks and sounds GREAT! Viewed some old TV series (HD version of Star Trek season 1) and it too was very good. I tried setting up my e-mail but not having much luck. I'll try and get it working in the morning.


So far very pleased with this device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I'm back! I'm using my 8.9 now. I downloaded some books, 1 album (I can't seem to type m p 3 normally.), an audiobook, & some apps. Books look great. I like the double page. That's all I have checked out. Typing is bad. My words change or double.
> 
> Congrates on getting a MacBook Pro Sandpiper!


You need to change settings on the keyboard so it won't auto correct.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Ann for your help. I went into settings & changed it, but have not tried it out yet. 

I read a book on the 8.9 while lying in bed last night. It was awesome! I like reading on it better than on my PW (cough, cough) & the 7" Fire. Having the larger, taller tablet made me strain my neck less trying to read. I don't have a cover yet, but holding it was also easier. I rest it on my coyle cushion & it also seems to balance better than the smaller size. Also, sepia, with the brightness set on the auto settings was incredible. Was not too bright for my eyes in a dark room.

If anyone is on the fence on getting an 8.9, I would tell them to get it now, especially with the limited time discount on Amazon, before it goes back to the regular price.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am very happy with it too. I have Fire 1 and iPad 1. Never used either a whole bunch.    I'm between computers for a few days, so am using Fire HD and iPad 1 for a lot of what I'd do on computer. Very good. I'll continue to use them more. I like typing on iPad 1 though cuz on-screen keys are bigger. Can almost type like on a keyboard!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you're enjoying it!  I love my 8.9....

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I turned off the auto correct, and it's typing is great. I have a problem. When I hit the box at the bottom of the keyboard where it has a grid & a comma, I can't get rid of the keyboard so I can tap the post button. I have to turn the Fire from horizontal to vertical to see the post button.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Good to see people freshly experiencing the new HD 8.9!  

I left autocorrect on and by now have it trained to accept/suggest some of the more esoteric words and phrases I use often.  But it CAN be annoying and come up with some really strange alternatives..

Any of you get the Amazon cover?  I cannot get over how much I like it: simple, elegant and functional.

I went to my oncologist on Wednesday for a 6 mo checkup (3.6 years from surgery) and the resident was quite interested, first thinking it was an ipad.. she was most impressed with Calengoo, as I was scrolling through that to get the date of several procedures I had done.  Anyway, she then said that another patient of  my oncologist had the exact same cover, even in the same navy blue, the other day.  I've never seen this cover in the wild.

Anyway  congrats to all who got the price drop, too.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Seamonkey! I listened to an audio book last night & played checkers today. It was great. I will have to check out calengoo. I have the Amazon cover for my 7" & my PW. Love it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I watched a free Amazon Prime Video documentary movie in HD -- Side By Side.  About switch from film to digital cameras in the movie industry.  Good one for me.  

I got my new MacBook Pro today with Mountain Lion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I turned off the auto correct, and it's typing is great. I have a problem. When I hit the box at the bottom of the keyboard where it has a grid & a comma, I can't get rid of the keyboard so I can tap the post button. I have to turn the Fire from horizontal to vertical to see the post button.


The keyboard icon on the comma key isn't there to hide the keyboard, Toby. If you press and hold on the comma key until the orange keyboard key pops up, and then release the button, the keyboard will split in two to allow for thumb typing while holding the Fire. Do the same thing again to bring back the regular keyboard.

To see the "Post" button or anything else covered by the popup keyboard, just drag up on the visible part of the screen.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh, I just got sucked in to the promo too. An 8.9" 4G plus a purple case are now on the way to arrive for Tuesday delivery as a week-late birthday present for myself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Ooooh, I just got sucked in to the promo too. An 8.9" 4G plus a purple case are now on the way to arrive for Tuesday delivery as a week-late birthday present for myself.


Yay, Steph! We'll be Kindle twins. That's what I have!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe I should name it Killashandra, too, since our original Fires are both named Firefly!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Maybe I should name it Killashandra, too, since our original Fires are both named Firefly!


 

That would be okay! Or "Crystal Singer."

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Betsy! I played with the keyboard last night, & got the split Keyboard. I was wondering why it did that. Now, I know. That's a really nice feature! As for moving the screen up, I guess my stylus did not move it, so I thought that, well you know. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates Sandpiper & Steph H. Happy Birthday Steph H. Enjoy your new Fires & new cover. I like those names mentioned, BTW.  I will probably get the Amazon cover for mine. Steph H, let us know how you like using the 4G.


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

mlewis78 said:


> Just saw this -- good through Feb. 8th with a code given on the Amazon web site.


Is this offer still available? I would appreciate it very much if you could post the validity dates of the promo. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SamanthaWheatley11 said:


> Is this offer still available? I would appreciate it very much if you could post the validity dates of the promo. Thanks.


Per one of the earlier posts, the offer was available thru February 8. So it's over now, and it's no longer showing the special price at Amazon.


----------

